# cd d'installation mac os9



## ilia974 (27 Juin 2010)

j'ai récupéré un vieil imac qui semble  fonctionner  mais n'est plus installé. J'ai fait le tour des potes, personne n'a plus de cd d'installation de mac OS 9.
J'ai tenté alors de télécharger à partir de mon portable  et de graver sur cd mais ça ne fonctionne pas. pas les bons fichiers téléchargés ou mauvaise manip...
comment faire pour offrir une dernière vie à ce pauvre ordi???
merci à mes sauveurs...


----------



## mistik (27 Juin 2010)

Attention : parler de téléchargement est hors charte !!! 

Sinon regarde *ici* vu sur ebay ce jour


----------

